# Column char type, wie befüllen?



## OnDemand (18. Jun 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage; ich habe ne Tabelle, da ist die id einer Entität ein char(32).

Nun möchte ich mit einem INSERT INTO eine Entität hinzufügen. Das Insert läuft ohne einen Error durch, aber es wird nicht eingefügt. Ich vermute es liegt am char. Aber ein char in SQL ist doch ein String in Java oder?

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, wie ich diese char column korrekt befülle? 
Habe es schon PrepearedStatement  versucht psmt.setString(1,String.valueOf(meineId)) oder auch als String, aber das klappt nicht 

Wenn ich es über PHPMyAdmin oder die Insert Anweisung sonst wie direkt in die DB schreibe, klappt es komischerweise.


----------



## stg (18. Jun 2015)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Das Insert läuft ohne einen Error durch, aber es wird nicht eingefügt.



Glaub ich kaum. Entweder du setzt das Statement nicht ab bzw committest nicht, oder aber es wird ein Fehler geschmissen, den du möglicherweise irgendwo unter den Tisch fallen lässt.


----------



## thet1983 (19. Jun 2015)

zeig mal mehr code....

hast du eventuel --> 
	
	
	
	





```
.executeUpdate()
```
 <-- vergessen?

wenn nein schon mal geprüft ob größer 0


```
int result = pstmt.executeUpdate();
if(result > 0){
 //.......
```


----------

